# Video Exchange



## 7starmantis (Jan 19, 2005)

I thought it might be cool to have a thread devoted to CMA videos. These could be you, someone you know, or just videos you have come across online. Post a link to them here and we can discuss them as well. Remember, lets make sure and keep them within the rules though.

 I've got a few, I'll track down and post here later tonight....

 7sm


----------



## j_m (Jan 19, 2005)

I've got a few floating around so I'll post up this since one of the other threads started to get into a discussion about Tan Tui.  Here is a clip of Han Ching Tan (1903 - 1976) doing a 10 road/line version of Tan Tui.  Han was Adam Hsu's long fist teacher and this is the version that has been passed down to me.  It's an old clip and not exactly shown as we practice it (or as he taught it  ).


http://s94386375.onlinehome.us/vidclips/Han_Chin_Tan_TanTui.wmv




jm


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice. Is this one of you guys main forms you learn?

7sm


----------



## j_m (Jan 20, 2005)

Changquan is taught as a "minor" style to help introduce basic kung fu principles to those who are new to Chinese martial arts or those that just need better foundation work. After spending some time training in "basics" students start to learn the Tan Tui form and can later (depending on the student  ) move on to a "major" style that is taught such as Taiji or Mizong.  Of course, a studant _can_ choose to just stick with long fist if that is what they want and/or should do.



jm


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 21, 2005)

Here is a clip of a drunken mantis form called _Zui Chuen._ I dont know this form or the people in the video. This is just a clip I came across online. What do you guys think about it? Anyone know any drunken forms? In different "families" there are different variations of this and some do not have it at all. Still, its interesting to watch.

Clip

 7sm


----------



## j_m (Jan 21, 2005)

I have to admit that I know nothing about _drunken _styles or techniques... other than there seem to be quite a few versions out there.  It seems to me that it's really more of a principal than a style per se.


So, based on what I know about it... yes, it's still interesting to watch  


Here is another fun clip based on something else I know very little about :uhyeah: : The rope dart.

http://s94386375.onlinehome.us/rope_dart.wmv



jm


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 22, 2005)

Thats cool, man is that a hard weapon to use! 

7sm


----------



## GermanMantis (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes Ropedart is very cool. Unfortunatly we don't pratices it. Only Chainwhip. But i think ropedart is much harder to learn, as far as i tried to learn it by myself.
 Greetings from Germany!


----------



## 7starmantis (Jan 26, 2005)

Here is another clip I came across on my journey across the information superhighway....I dont know anything about these people or anything, I just found the clip. They are some pretty good drills though. Sorry most of my stuff has a mantis bias to it.

 *Make sure your sound is down, it has an awefull wind sound to it
http://www.mantismartialart.com/demofight-2.WMV


----------



## j_m (Jan 31, 2005)

Pretty nice clip.  Very interesting drills.  Fast handwork mixed with some good footwork.  I personally like a little "more" footwork than that... but maybe that's just me (or the drills).


Here's another clip I just dug out of my archives.  Again it's an older clip but not of Han Ching Tan himslef but of one of his students doing Yang Ja Chan [Spear Form] in 1965.  The spear is one of my favorite weapons 

http://s94386375.onlinehome.us/vidclips/Han_student_spear.WMV




jm


----------



## Dronak (Feb 1, 2005)

j_m said:
			
		

> Here is a clip of Han Ching Tan (1903 - 1976) doing a 10 road/line version of Tan Tui.
> 
> http://s94386375.onlinehome.us/vidclips/Han_Chin_Tan_TanTui.wmv



That's the same video clip we used to have on our club web site.  The student who was hosting it graduated, so the site's gone now, at least temporarily.  I have to admit that I was surprised to see it posted here already because according to the information I collected, that's our great-grandmaster (generational sense) in the video.  Not like others can't have it, too, but I still wasn't expecting someone else here to have a copy.  Anyway, after watching it again, it looks like it's very close to the way we were taught the routines.  I think there are some differences, but for the most part, that is what we learned.  Except for the 10th routine; our teacher said he couldn't remember it well enough to teach it to us, so we weren't taught it before he returned to his home country.  We had a couple other videos on the web site, so if it ever gets back on line again, I'll try to remember to give you a pointer so you can see what we had there.

As for drunken forms, about all I know is that they do exist and our teacher did teach one drunken form to a few of the most advanced students in our class.  I did see them practicing a few of the moves in it, but I never saw the whole form.  Apparently there's quite a bit of falling and rolling and such that no one's really willing to do on the hard floors in school.  Drunken forms do seem interesting though.  It seems like they require a lot of flexibility and balance and they're kind of tricky, making your opponent think you're out of it when you're really perfectly in control of what you're doing.


----------



## j_m (Feb 2, 2005)

Dronak said:
			
		

> That's the same video clip we used to have on our club web site. The student who was hosting it graduated, so the site's gone now, at least temporarily. I have to admit that I was surprised to see it posted here already because according to the information I collected, that's our great-grandmaster (generational sense) in the video.


Han Ching Tan was a *very* famous martial artist and martial arts teacher.  I beleive he had many, many students... some of whom became pretty famous themselves.  If you do a search on the internet you can find more information on him.  Here's a little more info:

http://www.oslowutan.com/index.php?page=HanChingTan&lang=en





jm


----------



## j_m (Feb 4, 2005)

Here's some old footage of a mantis form I came across.  Any of you "manits" types care to comment on it?


http://homepage.mac.com/stevefarrell/images/mantis_form.mov



jm


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 4, 2005)

Hmm, I can't put my finger on it. Is it Wah Lum possibly?

7sm


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2005)

some very impressive videos! I especially like the weapons forms, so gracefull and breathtaking to watch! I just hope I can be as accomplishd as some of these people here.


----------



## wingchunner (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't know if I've ever posted these on this site, but here are a bunch of videos of my teacher:

http://www.immortalpalm.com/fu_video.htm


----------



## Dronak (Feb 8, 2005)

j_m said:
			
		

> I'll post up this since one of the other threads started to get into a discussion about Tan Tui. . . .



First note, I found that video on a few other sites while searching for tan tui info just now.  Obviously it's not as rare as I seemed to think it was.  Anyway.

I'm not sure what other thread got into tan tui.  Feel free to point me over to it though; lately I've been more off the board than on so it's easy for me to miss things.  But since it's been brought up here, too, let me ask something about it.

I have a book on tan tui that I hoped to use as a reminder of the routines we learned.  But even though it's also 10 routines (not 12, the other popular one), the forms aren't quite the same as what we learned.  Some are pretty close, but others look quite different.  Part of the intro informational section of the book names the routines, e.g., the first routine is Coherent Steps, and gives the folk song that goes with it, e.g., for the first routine it's "Routine One teaches you coherent steps that are hard to resist."  I can type them all out later if people are interested.  These seem to be an indication of the main point behind the routines, the basic thing they're trying to teach you.  So here's the question -- is that main point still the same even if the routines are different?

When we were taught the routines, we weren't given any of these songs or poems with them.  But it seems that knowing the main teaching point behind each routine would help make practicing them more meaningful.  So I'd like to start keeping those points in mind, but I'm not sure if they're the same when the routines are different.  As I said before, the routines in this video are very close to the way were were taught them.  So can I use the poems/songs in the book I have as indicators of what the routines teach even when the ones I've been taught don't match the ones in the book?  If anyone could help clear things up for me, I'd certainly appreciate it.  Thanks.


----------



## j_m (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, it's not really a "rare" video clip... but it's pretty interesting none the less 

The thread below that got into tan tui was Jow Ga --> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20682  Only the last few posts touched on tan tui really.

I have an article that has the songs for this particular version of tan tui.  I'll try to dig it up and see if I can post some of it.  I guess I'm more under the opinion that they can be helpful, but not entirely necesary for practice.  Hence the reason I have to dig them up   And plus, songs are VERY open to interpritation.  Not that that's an entirely bad thing either... but what one sees in them someone will see/read something else.  

So, not really an answer to your question, just some thoughts on it.  Maybe I can find those songs soon.

Dronak, who was your teacher for this version of tan tui?  Or your teachers teacher?  It might be possible to dig up more info if we knew.  Maybe  



jm


----------



## Dronak (Feb 8, 2005)

True, the songs may not be necessary and maybe that's why we weren't told them.  But if each routine does have a goal, it seems like it would be useful to know that.  Here are the songs for the ten routines as the book I have lists them.  I'll put the name in parentheses after the song.

Routine One teaches you coherent steps that are hard to resist. (Coherent Steps)
Routine Two passes on the skill of cross that gives you the knack of springing and shoorting.  (Cross)
Routine Three tells you how to slash and squash that you can brave the darkness.  (Slash and Squash)
Routine Four enables you to block the adversary with a shooting palm.  (Uphold Palm)
Routine Five instructs you to prepare for an incoming ill intent.  (Uphold Fist)
Routine Six guides you to advance and grapple by artifice of crooking and sprinking.  (Crook and Sprinkle)
Routine Seven teaches you the flowery elbow-bending as a means of defense.  (Flowery Bending)
Routine Eight directs you to stamp and tread with body rotation and hands waving.  (Stamp and Tread)
Routine Nine gives you the skill of locking and sticking with a sweeping leg of a mandarin duck.  (Lock and Stick)
Routine Ten teaches you the flying kick -- the key skill of spring leg.  (Flying Kick)

The book, BTW, is Ten Routine Spring Leg (Chinese Kung-Fu Series 6) by Ma Zhenbang, translated by Ji Shaoxiang.  Right now I tend to remember which routine is which by something about them or how we learned them.  For example, I think of 1 as having almost all arm movements and 5 as the one we never do (because after our teacher taught it to us, we rarely if ever drilled it).  I think it would be more useful to try to remember them by their names, poems, songs, or something that hints at the goal of practicing each routine.  That's why I was looking into how similar those goals are even if the routines themselves are different.

AFAIK, our teacher has nothing about him on the web except what our club web page had (which is currently down).  But a handout we got said that his teacher was Chong-Gen Giang and there may be more about him on the web somewhere.  The person who created the site at http://www.geocities.com/yunhsinyoung/ learned from the same teacher our teacher did.  His name was written as Jiang, Chang-Gen there; I had to check with one of the Chinese students in our club to make sure that they were the same person since I'm not familiar with the language and transliteration of names.  That's about the best I was able to find on our particular style and lineage when I went searching for more information a couple years ago.  Maybe it can be a starting point to help you find more though.


----------



## still learning (Feb 9, 2005)

Hello, Thank's guys enjoy the video clips. .....great idea...now I need to learn how to do this. .....Aloha


----------



## Dronak (Feb 15, 2005)

So, nothing new on the tan tui front?  Well, I wouldn't be surprised since I couldn't dig up much info myself, but I thought maybe some others here would have other sources.  While searching again though, I found this thread at another web board:  http://www.cyberkwoon.com/new/viewtopic.php?t=13529.  The first post has a link to a video with applications of tan tui routines and not the obvious punching and kicking stuff.  I thought it was interesting, so others here might, too.  But I had trouble seeing how the moves came from tan tui, maybe because it was 12 routine and not 10, I'm not sure.  I thought I'd link to the thread there rather than the video directly since the thread has a bit of info and discussion you can look at as well.


----------



## j_m (Feb 17, 2005)

Dronak,

Was this the book you have on tan tui? 

http://www.plumpub.com/sales/kungfu/10routinetantui.htm



jm


----------



## Dronak (Feb 17, 2005)

Yup, that's the one.  I named it a couple posts ago when I copied the songs out of it.  There's another one I'd consider getting called something like The Power and Rhythm of Tan Tui, but I'm not sure it would be any closer to the routines we learned than the ones in the Ma Zhenbang book.  FWIW, on the ymma.com web site, some old newsletters (which may or may not be currently available)  had the first five tan tui routines posted in a "teacher's corner" section or something like that.  IIRC, they looked almost identical to the ones we learned.  Unfortunately, they never published the last five, apparently because the author changed schools.  Too bad, because I really would have liked to seen the last five, too, and find out if they were the same as what we learned.


----------



## Dronak (Feb 18, 2005)

I forgot about this until just now, when I was about to go to bed.  It was quick enough to do though, so I figured I'd go ahead and post it now.  A while back, I found pictures of one of our teacher's seniors (I think) performing the tan tui routines we learned.  They're not every position we count, just some major ones, and each routine had some Chinese characters in the left border.  I assume those are the names of the routines or some description of them.  Can anyone read/translate Chinese?  If so, maybe you can take a look at the picture of just the text at http://www.geocities.com/dronak/tantui_names.jpg and tell me what it says?  Maybe if I have that, it will help clear up some of my confusion about how our routines relate to other versions of the same routines.  Translations would be great, but I think I can work with transliterations if that's what people can do.  Thanks in advance if you can help.

P.S. -- I may take that picture down or move it later.  And hopefully the characters are readable because I can't really make out some of them.  Maybe if you read Chinese you'll be able to tell what they are though.


----------



## 7starmantis (Mar 9, 2005)

What do you guys think of these clips? 

http://www.yichuankungfu.com/frpage.htm

 Click on "video clips" at the bottom.


----------



## InvisibleFist (Mar 9, 2005)

I assume you're talking about the "explosive power" clips?  

 They're interesting.  They may be fake, but I'm not sure they are.  I wouldn't believe it until I felt it myself, however.  

 I played the clip with the sound off...he doesn't appear to do a damn thing other than yell.


----------



## Infrazael (Mar 14, 2005)

I really like that Northern Longfist. Looks like a very very distant cousin of what CLF would be lol. . . . . . . .


----------



## mantis (May 23, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=PRa8_-BSqgA&search=tan tui

Tan Tui (tom toy) spring legs routines 1 - 5


----------



## 7starmantis (May 23, 2006)

You might want to add this to the new Video "sticky" thread so it wont be lost.

7sm


----------



## mantis (May 23, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> You might want to add this to the new Video "sticky" thread so it wont be lost.
> 
> 7sm


I thought this is the one
im totally confused now!

haha.. i'll find it!


----------



## funnytiger (May 23, 2006)

j_m said:
			
		

> The thread below that got into tan tui was Jow Ga --> http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20682  Only the last few posts touched on tan tui really.



Okay, so totally off topic here, but you know anytime someone mentions Jow Ga I get all excited, right? 

I was reading the post... 6 steps to Jow Ga?? :shrug:


----------

